# Magnetic Scales



## Earl (Jul 2, 2016)

oops!    lost my internet connection.   I will start over.
Has anyone here use the magnetic scales from DRO pros? R    I have a new lathe coming and will need a DRO that will stand up to lots of coolant.    ( I use a muzzle flush system for chambering rifle barrels and it is quite messy)   The last DRO that I used with that system was a Newall C80.   It was a great DRO  but was also quite expensive.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 2, 2016)

what about them


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 2, 2016)

Earl said:


> Has anyone here use the magnetic scales from DRO pros? R    I have a new lathe coming and will need a DRO that will stand up to lots of coolant.    ( I use a muzzle flush system for chambering rifle barrels and it is quite messy)   The last DRO that I used with that system was a Newall C80.   It was a great DRO  but was also quite expensive.



My mill has their 3- axis DRO with magnetic scales on it.  No problems whatsoever with the scales.  They are suppose to standup to coolant.   The nice thing about the scales is the head does not touch the magnetic base material, so coolant should not effect them.

A quote from their site:

*



			Electronica Magnetic Digital Readout Kits
		
Click to expand...

*


> Our Electronica kits come with magnetic scales, which are coolant and dust proof. Easy to use, with the clearest display we've ever seen! So what does Magnetic Scale technology mean to you? Unlike glass scales, magnetic scales can be cut to any length you need, they can't be contaminated, and they're the easiest, thinnest scale to mount on the planet - only .4" thick!



When I install a DRO on my lathe, I plan to go with their scales.


----------



## Earl (Jul 3, 2016)

Ok   That sounds like an endorsement.  iwill save about 1500 going with the mag scales from dro pros.
Thanks,
Earl


----------



## Boswell (Jul 8, 2016)

I have installed a 2 axis DroPros magnetic scale on my grizzly lathe and have been very happy with it. They say they are going to introduce "Absolute" magnetic scales. this would help with setting tool presets. 
Excellent installation videos


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 8, 2016)

I installed the DRO Pro mag scales on my little mill (Maho MH 600).  They are well tucked out of the way (ended up making my own brackets).  They get some oil on them.  No issues, no complaints.


----------



## Earl (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you all for your input.  The lathe (g0709) has arrived and all I have to do is get the dro, install it,  and swap out the motor for a 3 phase and vfd setup.


----------

